# IBO World Championship 2011



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

HADS DAD said:


> Where do you think it will be ? I think NY contract is up after this year. Snowshoe again maybe ? :wink:



Can't we find some place flat, with nice open woods and very minimal field shots....I'm tired of shooting on ski slopes:wink: :lol:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

In talking to some of the IBO officials at Erie last weekend, it sounds like Snowshoe is where we will be in 2011 for Worlds.

I would love to see it here in PA, either at 7 Springs or Denton Hill


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Where is snowshoe?


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

West Va.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Are they forgetting that the clouds stay low and you can't have the shoot-offs in the morning. It rains and we drive to West Virginia to only shoot 20 shoots. Its a nice place but the weather is very unpredictable there. Surely there is a better place. A was glad when it left there.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Shoot*

Goofy, they just like to see you all spread out on the side of them there ski slopes, lol

I would like it to stay somewhere centrally located, driving through those mountainsa (WV) take forever. And I don't think they are gonna stop having it at ski resorts, they seem to be idea with places for people to stay, plus the vast area they have to set targets. (Just don't care for the expense of these resorts)

Anderson did a great job, when they had it except for the heat. These places make tons of money on tourism. 

We can only set back and wait to see what happens, NY has done a great job with this shoot!

(And I shot only 20 targets that year they stopped the shoot, that's why they have an extra day so in case of bad weather. That was one bad vacation that year. You know my wife hasn't gone to the worlds with me since than.)


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Snoe Shoe*



draw29 said:


> Are they forgetting that the clouds stay low and you can't have the shoot-offs in the morning. It rains and we drive to West Virginia to only shoot 20 shoots. Its a nice place but the weather is very unpredictable there. Surely there is a better place. A was glad when it left there.


x2 on only shooting 20 targets. That was my last trip to S.S and won't go back again.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*?*



hdrat said:


> x2 on only shooting 20 targets. That was my last trip to S.S and won't go back again.



Why do you only shoot 20 targets? Is it any different in driving to NY for other shooters! It's the IBO a free for all shoot with a buddy and bring a pencil with a erasor))))


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

too much crying . the year they shot 20 i was 3 points from the cut and i already shot the tough side. oh well it was what it was . Snow Shoe is a awesome place to shoot and see. as for flat they tried it a few years ago and it was 105 degrees and they didnt finish the contract there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I won't go to SS unless I want to ski.
Someplace is west central PA/south west PA/central or southern Ohio would be great.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Snow Shoe*



carlosii said:


> I won't go to SS unless I want to ski.
> Someplace is west central PA/south west PA/central or southern Ohio would be great.


sounds like you only want to drive 100 miles.i think i heard alot of complaining about anderson.i would almost bet you dont do none of the southerns,cause its to far to drive


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

carlosii said:


> I won't go to SS unless I want to ski.
> Someplace is west central PA/south west PA/central or southern Ohio would be great.


So basically somewhere close to you? 

I know the IBO is mainly northern shooters but its hard for southern shooters to consider coming when all of there big shoots are north of the mason dixon.. And the STC is a joke compared to the National, and yes ive attened them all.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wouldnt mind going back to Snowshoe. They had some of the most challenging courses I have ever shot set up on that mountain. I personally wouldnt go back to Anderson. Things where spread out to far. Holiday Valley has done a great job the past few years and I really enjoy myself there, but I enjoy myself anytime I get to get away and shoot my bow. As for the weather at Snowshoe, you gotta deal with the weather everywhere, you cant do much to change that


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

jjf41380 said:


> I wouldnt mind going back to Snowshoe. They had some of the most challenging courses I have ever shot set up on that mountain. I personally wouldnt go back to Anderson. Things where spread out to far. Holiday Valley has done a great job the past few years and I really enjoy myself there, but I enjoy myself anytime I get to get away and shoot my bow. As for the weather at Snowshoe, you gotta deal with the weather everywhere, you cant do much to change that


Well said !!!


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe somewhere in the middle of the country. You could get a few more of us Westsiders!


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

i like shooting at snowshoe i just didnt really like being trapped on top of the mountain where are you gonna go


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

i like shooting at snowshoe i just didnt really like being trapped on top of the mountain where are you gonna go


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hoytgirl00 said:


> sounds like you only want to drive 100 miles.i think i heard alot of complaining about anderson.i would almost bet you dont do none of the southerns,cause its to far to drive


Not so, young Jedi...those areas are 300-500 miles from my tepee on the banks of the Wabash.

Wasn't a big fan of Anderson, mainly cause I had a tough time finding my ranges and didn't want to ride the bus.

Didn't shoot any Southerns this year but shot Pensacola and Rome last year. So far this year I've shot Gainesville, Paris, Augusta, and London.

My wife claims I've got wheels on my backside and a bad case of chasin' the neon rainbow. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BenjaminT said:


> So basically somewhere close to you?
> 
> I know the IBO is mainly northern shooters but its hard for southern shooters to consider coming when all of there big shoots are north of the mason dixon.. And the STC is a joke compared to the National, and yes ive attened them all.


Close? Not really. Either of those locations would be a drive from where I live in Indiana.

BTW, I shot ASA in Gainesville, Augusta, Paris and London. So the drive ain't the thing.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

The best thing about Snowshoe is you can park your car when you get there and not have to get back in it until you are ready to leave. All events are within walking distance or shuttle buses run on a regular basis.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbs_up


Bigjim67 said:


> Goofy, they just like to see you all spread out on the side of them there ski slopes, lol
> 
> I would like it to stay somewhere centrally located, driving through those mountainsa (WV) take forever. And I don't think they are gonna stop having it at ski resorts, they seem to be idea with places for people to stay, plus the vast area they have to set targets. (Just don't care for the expense of these resorts)
> 
> ...


Well look at you Mr. Comedian


I really wish I would've had a chance to make it to Anderson when they hosted the worlds. It was my first year shooting and I hadn't even heard of a world qualifier until the month before....I was going to make the drive over just to check it out but then work got in the way and I had to miss out.



Honestly heat is something we're going to have to deal with no matter where it's hosted (remember people it is August after all) I would actually like to see it moved a little further South so that friends who live in Oklahoma wouldn't have as many excuses for not coming. :lol:



My suggestion would be to find someplace in the lower Kentucky/Tenn. area. I'm sure there are plenty of state parks, ski slopes, or even clubs down that way who would be more then happy to host.:thumbs_up


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

S.S. puts on a great shoot, but the changing of the weather from one minute to the next [ maybe 2 min.] makes it more difficult to hold a large shoot ,like the worlds ,since you have set times for shooters. And you are trapped on the mountain with very little to do, you can see everything in less than a day and can spend a fourtune there.Some people say it's a vacation, but unless the whole family shoots, then it's not much of a vac. if the whole family is not together and enjoying doing things together as a family. I did shoot Anderson , just cause it was a 2 hr. drive for me,but that was theonly worlds I been to since S.S. canceled the shoot after 20 targets. I spent $800.00 just to shoot 20 targets?, cause of the weather. Was not the first time atS.S., been there 2 yrs. before this. I don't mind driving some distance for a world shoot, but all I see that of the people that are complaining of distance is the ones that want the worlds to be held at S.S. wich is in there back yards. Maybe I.B.O. should have a southern worlds held down in one the southern states and a northern worlds held in one of the norethern states. I haven't been to N.Y., but plan on attending this year cause it sounds like the worlds is going back to S.S. Sounds like the worlds in N.Y. have been very nice with things to do with out having to drive 50 miles and is affordable. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> The best thing about Snowshoe is you can park your car when you get there and not have to get back in it until you are ready to leave. All events are within walking distance or shuttle buses run on a regular basis.


Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

bigtruckerd said:


> Maybe somewhere in the middle of the country. You could get a few more of us Westsiders!


X2 on that! I qualified but cant afford the ticket,lodging and rental car that far! If it were in the middle somewhere Id just drive!


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I hope they bring it back to snowshoe just so I don't have to drive so far!!


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

*Central to what in NY, PA or WVA??*

2nd that thought on somewhere more central to the entire country - I would love it to be in Minnesota or Wisconsin - great terrain, lots of shooters and awesome weather.


----------



## mux (Jun 21, 2010)

what about michigan, is that not even an option?


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

HADS DAD said:


> Doesn't get any better than that.


I agree also!! I would love it to go to Snowshoe! I live only 35 minutes away!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Snowshoe*

Have never been there all my buddies say it is a great venue I will at least go one time to check it out. 
I have been to N.Y. both times and will go again this year it seems to be ok I enjoy shooting there but it is the only world shoots I have been to.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ellicotville*

I would love for it to stay in NY, its a six hr drive but its a great location for the family and great weather. (most of the time)


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I been looking at the map, and in my opinion the ideal location would be the Cincinnati, OH area, or Lexington KY. These two cities are about as central as you could get in IBO country. I bet you could find a combination of hills and flatland. Pretty country also.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This year the world's will be my first national IBO shoot. I've heard so much about SnowShoe I'd have to give that a whirl.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Why do you only shoot 20 targets? Is it any different in driving to NY for other shooters! It's the IBO a free for all shoot with a buddy and bring a pencil with a erasor))))


well sounds like someone just cant step up to the plate and get it done.
Your comment towards pencil pushing is crazy at the worlds you are put into groups at random.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Even tho I mostly shoot ASA I do think the NY site is awesome for the worlds.I wish IBO would get some qualifiers closer to NC I am not going this year due to not finding a qualifer.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

in case you guys dont remember there has been ASA shoots where you only got to shoot 20 targets and the other day was canceled. the weather can be bad no matter when and where you go. Snowshoe is a great venue and has some very challenging ranges. the folks at Holiday Valley have did a great job of hosting as well. the only drawback at Anderson was the ranges were so spread out and no reason for the shooters to come back to the vendors who lost their shirts there.


----------



## BLJ1182 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Ibo*

How bout NC we got a great place for it 3500 acres our club is Drakes Landing check us out on the web we got it all


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I can't wait to go back to SS. Been there every year they had it, Ellicottville is 2 hrs from me and I hate it. Rude people nothing for the family to do.

My wife will be happy to hear we are going back to SS, role in Wed park the car until Sun...I can't wait.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*bring back Snow Shoe*

I personally would love to see the Worlds back in Snow Show. As was said before, great challenging courses. I love the fact that everything is right there. You dont have to drive anywhere. I have enjoyed ellicotville the past 2 years.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I went to Anderson and have gone to Ellicottville both years, and will be there this year. I never made it to Snow Shoe so that will be great if it gets back there. But I would like to see it changed every two or three years to a different spot. It is great visiting new areas of the country. That way you will always be shooting on different terrain. It's almost like doing the local 3Ds. It gets boring after awhile and it is nice when there is a change.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Snowshoe sound great to me. You can park your car when you get there and walk everywhere you need to go. There are plenty of places to eat and you can walk out your door and be on the practice range. What is there not to like?


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been to every IBO Worlds for the last 12 years, which has given me the opportunity to shoot at several different locations ( Peak and Peak, Snowshoe, Anderson, and Holiday Valley). I have liked some places better then others, but I have never failed to enjoy myself everytime I go. I will be in New York this year, and I will go wherever they hold it next year. My hat is off to any place that is willing to take the time and effort it takes to set these courses and run these shoots.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

jjf41380 said:


> I have been to every IBO Worlds for the last 12 years, which has given me the opportunity to shoot at several different locations ( Peak and Peak, Snowshoe, Anderson, and Holiday Valley). I have liked some places better then others, but I have never failed to enjoy myself everytime I go. I will be in New York this year, and I will go wherever they hold it next year. My hat is off to any place that is willing to take the time and effort it takes to set these courses and run these shoots.


Very well said JJ , anytime my bow is in hand i'm happy.....well almost. LOL!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BLJ1182 said:


> How bout NC we got a great place for it 3500 acres our club is Drakes Landing check us out on the web we got it all


when will you get some mckenzie targets


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Worlds*



> I have been to every IBO Worlds for the last 12 years, which has given me the opportunity to shoot at several different locations ( Peak and Peak, Snowshoe, Anderson, and Holiday Valley). I have liked some places better then others, but I have never failed to enjoy myself everytime I go. I will be in New York this year, and I will go wherever they hold it next year. My hat is off to any place that is willing to take the time and effort it takes to set these courses and run these shoots.
> __________________


WOW! Very will said!


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

I understand that Snowshoe is hard to get to but they offer more than any other World shoot that I have been to (I have missed one in 16 years). As far as Anderson, the new elected mayor was not happy with their investment so they ditched us (to the best of my memory). I don't like to drive that far but the folks in New York have done an outstanding job. The resort, town and folks have all been super nice. Snowshoe has a better venue because of the facilities. Personally, I hope to see the World back at Snowshoe. Just my thoughts..........God Bless


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

This is jmo, but if they keep jackin' the price up, I feel there will be less people there. I 'm gettin' close to being top price!!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

jjf41380 said:


> I have been to every IBO Worlds for the last 12 years, which has given me the opportunity to shoot at several different locations ( Peak and Peak, Snowshoe, Anderson, and Holiday Valley). I have liked some places better then others, but I have never failed to enjoy myself everytime I go. I will be in New York this year, and I will go wherever they hold it next year. My hat is off to any place that is willing to take the time and effort it takes to set these courses and run these shoots.


Agreed! I'll go even after I can't shoot anymore. Not only do you get to shoot at different locations, making new friends is awsome! There's nothing like a bunch of bowhunters, getting together for a weekend of fun. And if you can manage to win, what a bonus!


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*snowshoe*

I am hoping it will be back at Snowshoe. Close for me and I like to be able t park the car for the weekend. I have heard they are trying to get the courses set up lower on the mountain. That will help with the fog. As far as the lightning, that happens everywhere. The difference is that Snowshoe has their own equipment to detect lightning. Other places depend on someone else to detect and probably aren't able to react as quick. heh


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

ive been to pnpeek snowshow and now elloctiville loved them all but not going back to snowshoe trapped on mountain weather way to unpredectible !!!!! been there done that!!!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

question for you past world shooters in NY. Do you stay at the resort or in a nearby hotel? Im thinking of going if I can pull off the money for the flight,car and hotel. Im thinking Buffalo is where to fly into...?Looking for the easiest way to stay and play any ideas?


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I stay in Olean. It is about a 25 minute drive to the shoot. Much cheaper then staying on the slopes.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*IBO Worlds*

I love Snowshoe. It is a great location. Not many venues where my wife and kids can't wait to go. It offers something for the whole family. I'll book my stay as soon as it is etched in stone.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

How about Metropolis Illinois?


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

This will be my 2nd year going and I really had a blast last year,I'm ready to have even a better time this year.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Been to every world championships since 1993 no matter were they have them I will be their.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

BLJ1182 said:


> How bout NC we got a great place for it 3500 acres our club is Drakes Landing check us out on the web we got it all


wish you guys would start a big shoot......the coalition has been paying big $$$ to rent/lease the land at Union Grove.... for several years...why they don't move the location is beyond me...


----------

